# Ice Fishin the Red



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

has anyone fished on the red, maple, or sheyenne rivers any luck and how about the ice?


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I bowhunt north of Fargo and the thermal discharge makes the river VERY dangerous for 10 miles or so. Be careful! I know some guys who have located a few deep holes on the Sheyenne that hold lots of winter walleyes. You have to drill and go to find them.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've been on the red about 5 times this past week about 30 miles north of fargo and have been catching a lot of gold eyes. we have one walleye up to the hole and my buddy reeled in a cat tonight. the ice where we were was about 18" thick.


----------

